# Christ’s Stamp of Authority Checks Men’s Curiosity



## jw (Jan 15, 2022)

Christ’s Stamp of Authority Checks Men’s Curiosity – Crofton – Confessing the Christian Faith







www.doyouconfess.com





The Rev. Zachary Crofton discussing the simplicity of the element of Baptism: Water

“*Water is the outward sign, and matter of baptism.* Water and no other element; pure water without popish mixture, or compostion with oil, cream, spittle, or the like. For this and this only element the Lord appointed. ; and his appointment stamps on the use of it, Dignity and Authority; and justly checks the curiosity of such as are subject to contemn the simplicity of the element, and advance the dignity of the ordinance by their own dull, but daring inventions: And yet water being an element, cooling heat, quenching thirst, of common use, and easy purchase, and cleaning all filthiness; doth fitly represent unto our minds the cooling and refreshing efficacy, the plenty and easy purchase, together with the purifying property of the blood of Christ.”​


----------

